# Suns officially get James Jones



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pacers get 2008 second round pick

http://www.insidehoops.com/jones-suns-082505.shtml


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

We got one heck of a deal. Just giving up a second round pick for a decent player in Jones. We really got a bargain.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Very good pick up to give the Suns depth at the wing and a guy who can strecth the defense.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

How much of the TE was used, or was it just the pick?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Indy didn't do well in this trade. A 2008 2nd rounder isn't impressive in my eyes. They should have been able to atleast get a pick in the nearer future.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Tiz said:


> How much of the TE was used, or was it just the pick?



We're paying like 3 million for him over 3 years. But all we gave up was 2nd rounder.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Honestly, in the Suns system, how much worse is James Jones than Quentin Richardson? 

Jones will be a great fit for the Suns, he should have a break out season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tiz said:


> How much of the TE was used, or was it just the pick?


I heard 2.5, so there's 3.6 left.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Depends on how minutes he can get obviously. But with his versatility at 2, 3 or 4 he should get some decent minutes.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Very nice pickup. This guy can drain three pointers all day, and he has shown some good improvement over his short NBA career thus far.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I heard 2.5, so there's 3.6 left.


hmmm. conflicting reports. I guess once it is offically announced by the team we will know more.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm liking this news.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

:rock:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> :rock:


:laugh:


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Unfortunately for Pacer fans, it's true. Congratulations Suns fans.

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/jjones_trade_050825.html


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The Birdman said:


> Unfortunately for Pacer fans, it's true. Congratulations Suns fans.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/jjones_trade_050825.html


Thanks man


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

At least we get one JJ.:biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> At least we get one JJ.:biggrin:


Actually we have 2 lol


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Actually we have 2 lol


oh yeah Jim Jackson, good ol'e Jimmy. what a waste of time.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Damn looks like Dijon Thompson won't be getting any PT. Oh well, maybe in the NBDL.


----------



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

i really like this move


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Damn looks like Dijon Thompson won't be getting any PT. Oh well, maybe in the NBDL.


I think Dijon is perfect for the NBDL. He probably wouldn't have had many minutes even without Jones but with him he'll have almost none. Hopefully he can improve his game in the Development League.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ah man you guys got pretty good depth compared to last year if you get Padgett. What do you guys think are the deepest benches in the league and how you guys stack up if you get Padgett? The Suns would have:

PG- Steve Nash, Leandro Barbosa, Boris Diaw-Riffiod
SG- Raja Bell, Jim Jackson
SG- Shawn Marion, James Jones, Dijon Thompson
PF- Kurt Thomas, Brian Grant, Scott Padgett
C- Amare Stoudemire, Pat Burke


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Ah man you guys got pretty good depth compared to last year if you get Padgett. What do you guys think are the deepest benches in the league and how you guys stack up if you get Padgett? The Suns would have:
> 
> PG- Steve Nash, Leandro Barbosa, Boris Diaw-Riffiod
> SG- Raja Bell, Jim Jackson
> ...


I think you can count Padgett out now that Jones has been signed.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Im guessing this means that we won't get Stephen Graham eh? Thats too bad, hopefully we at least sign him to the D league.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tiz said:


> I think you can count Padgett out now that Jones has been signed.


Nah, we could still sign Padgett with the 1.1 vet min. So, we could sign he or Finley for that. We also have the 3.6 for TE but I doubt we use that for Padgett.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Nah, we could still sign Padgett with the 1.1 vet min. So, we could sign he or Finley for that. We also have the 3.6 for TE but I doubt we use that for Padgett.


Padgett has cooled to signing with us since we got Jones but still not ruled us out yet. I understand his situation too... he's already going to be giving up money to be with us (the Clipps have offered a lot more) and now he might barely play. Then again Padgett has said winning is very important to him which is the reason why he has yet to accept the Clipps offer.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Padgett has cooled to signing with us since we got Jones but still not ruled us out yet. I understand his situation too... he's already going to be giving up money to be with us (the Clipps have offered a lot more) and now he might barely play. Then again Padgett has said winning is very important to him which is the reason why he has yet to accept the Clipps offer.


I hope that Padgett signs with the Clippers, we already have our tough big men, young athletic guy in JJones, and now we need that backup PG.


----------

